# Mosquito 1-11-09



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

me and buckeye tom are gonna drive up to skeeter and fish with fish master. the drive is about 4-5 hours so it would be cool if we could get some other ogfer's
to go also. the more the better!! so anyone good for a skeeter trip?

SUNDAY 1-11-09


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How about 1/10?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i believe tom is working that day or its his wifey day one or the other .. i know he said he couldnt go sat.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Looking forward to your report...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Tell him I said it was ok to go.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

parma you sent me a pm saying its a 1+hour drive thats why you are going sat. lol we are gonna get up at 4:30 am and drive untill about 9 and fish till dark about 5 or so and then drive home getting home about 10pm and get up at 5:30 to goto work lol... you can come sunday with us lol


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I got stuff to do Sunday evening, could only fish till around Noon. I can fish most of the day on Saturday, no plans! It's not my fault you guys live in Tennessee!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

your worse then the old man!!! : punch :


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good for skeeter this weekend...May have to run up there and check it out...Keep the good reports comming.....C.L...


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks like that's where we'll be this weekend hope to meet a few OGF'ers. Hopefully the following weekend it'll be on at Piedmont.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be at skeeter Sat. too! Hopefully I'll see you guys there.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im not sure i can make it sunday, ill try though. does anyone want to meet on saturday? and where/when are you guys meeting sunday.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex,reeldirty1 and I will likely make the 2+hr drive sat and/or sun...either fish south of 88 or north by bouy line...2 black "hunters veiw" shanties...say hi if ya see us!! i'll have coffee perc. most of the day if ya need a cup!!


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Wave, how is the shoulder?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

leaving work now taking half day and going by the causeway. ill give a report tonight


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Good luck Leadcorebean. 
Should be walking out on the south end Sat and Sun mornings w/ my brother. 
HWF: You can walk out with us if you don't have anyone to go with.


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Heading out myself, will be posting some info later in the evening....the wind looks to be blowing this weekend. Ill be there at Mosq. both days.....make sure to bring those ice anchors!!!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

where you going to be at reellucky,what type of shanty? me and leadcorebean,parmabass is going to be at the north end sat, sunday me peon and buckeyetom will be back up there in the am,ill be there about 6 or 7? you might have seen my shanty its the oldest one out there cant miss it.. -fish master-


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Crappieking2001 said:


> Wave, how is the shoulder?


still very sore...have a LONG road to recovery but its coming along...thanks for asking!! wont keep me down though!!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'm thinking about meetin yall out there might try and get mrphish and or bassmastermjb to join also. was gonna take em to my private lake but i don't think theres gonna be enough ice there. you guys gonna be around the causeway? i'll have my black frabill ice cruiser


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

count me in ill have the bigget shantie out there i made it for erie it looks like a giant greenhouse gonna start out at the bouy line it will be nice to put some faces with the names


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

^^ Watch out because that wind really picks up.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

back home with my wonderful report.. me and jiggin4eyes made the trip out.. a good 5-6 inches on the southside of the causeway and made it almost to the channel drilled and fished a few holes along the way and caught about 15 perch no bigger than my hand. drove to the cematery walked out there a good ways 4 inches and then to the other ramp on the south west side with possible 4 inches there as well. only seen one guy out looks like he came from the state park. sat should be fine to move around a bit more. nice to be on the ice again.. o yea dont forget your cleats like we did it was slick out there.
both of us will be back out sat am for the party


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

looks like everyone is going sat.  ,, it looks like its gonna be a good trip though!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

how is the tipup fishing with minny's???


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

heck with it tom said he didnt care to go saturday so we are gonna go saturday instead!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

let me just put this idea out there..for saturday...what about the group going from the 305 launch area on the southeast side of the lake. (imagination station, near the bait shop on 305). im open to all your guys ideas, including going to the causeway. 

if i was going alone id go there instead of 88, all i ever catch just south of 88 is dink perch. remember about 4 years ago a lot of people were doing good at that 305 area. at least if no eyes we have a shot at crappie along the break.

any thoughts? or let me ask, does anyone ever do any good near the causeway? ive ice fished there twice and never did any good.

OR....maybe if we get some eye or crappie reports in we can decide later. 



> how is the tipup fishing with minny's???


sure, you should put some out.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im just gonna follow people around lol but im not gonna leave fish to find bigger fish....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm with you HWF....South sounds better. I've never ice fished there before, but the search option works wonders.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

35 and raining this morning....we'll have to take ice conditions into account....i sorta forgot about that . doh.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

"if i was going alone id go there instead of 88, all i ever catch just south of 88 is dink perch. remember about 4 years ago a lot of people were doing good at that 305 area. at least if no eyes we have a shot at crappie along the break."

same here. I have never done good by rt 88. I always do my best out be the dam on the south side. There is just a lot more structure and drop offs for the fish to hang out on.


----------

